# Mixing substrates, bad idea?



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guys! im not sure how to explain but i had store credits to petco and ordered me some eco complete and flora max (thats as good as they get with plant substrates...) . then i had some extra cash in my paypal and bought me a bag of amazonia from the my friends at GWAPA. now i have 2 bags of flourite black sand in the 20 long im upgrading, lol! and so they might be going to the 36 bow i got. any reasons as to why i should not mix? 

oh and to this i will add dolomites and mourish of potash and peat at the very bottom lol!:twitch:


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be fine, eventually the larger diameter substrate will end up on the top but that doesnt really matter. The only problem with adding the amazonia is that you will have to wait a month or so to cycle the tank. May or may not be a problem for you.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats exelent news! waiting is not a problem since i want it to cycle properly for the fish im planning on moving there which are int he curren/up and running 20L. Thanks


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont mix anymore.. i had black gravel and blue gravel.. i mixed them together for a goldfish tank a while back. its real easy to mix.. but now i want black gravel only.. its a lot harder to separate :|


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

dodohead said:


> i dont mix anymore.. i had black gravel and blue gravel.. i mixed them together for a goldfish tank a while back. its real easy to mix.. but now i want black gravel only.. its a lot harder to separate :|


all the ones i mentioned are black  i had something similar happen when i mixed flora max red (very bottom) and eco and whenever i pulled a large plant, a whole bunch would come out and eventually it got all mixed:mmph:


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

just wanted to mention that i ended up mixing the substrates as follows: bottom peat moss, then eco, then flora max black, then amazonia and top eco. looks really good  will post a pic when i get a light for the tank :axe:


----------

